
Reopened schools in Europe and Asia have largely avoided coronavirus outbreaks - cscurmudgeon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/schools-reopening-coronavirus/2020/07/10/865fb3e6-c122-11ea-8908-68a2b9eae9e0_story.html
======
djaque
The article is put in the context of the US reopening schools, but there's
nothing comparable about the two situations. As far as I can tell, European
countries have orders of magnitude fewer cases per million people than the US
[1]. Additionally those countries have a comprehensive federal response which
is lacking in the US. We're still debating mask wearing as a political issue
and now hospitals are being told to report information on the pandemic to a
potentially politically motivated organization instead of the CDC [2].

[1]
[https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus](https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus)

[2]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/07/16/coronavirus...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/07/16/coronavirus-
hospitalization-data-outcry/)

------
cecja
BREAKING. Countries with a low or nearly 0 daily infection rate have no
problem returning to normal life. BREAKING.

~~~
eumenides1
On a scale level, it looks like nearly zero when comparing America vs the
western world. America should definitely not open

But for the individual countries, it's something important. At what
time/point/infection rate/daily infection rate is it OK?

The answer is unknown, but looking at other countries opening up is making my
non American country idea of opening up more comfortable.

